
Infrastructure Diagrams as Code Is Possible? - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/swlh/infrastructure-diagrams-as-code-is-it-possible-b6bbae487f21
======
based2
alt: [https://plantuml.com/en/archimate-
diagram](https://plantuml.com/en/archimate-diagram)

[https://networkx.github.io/](https://networkx.github.io/)

